
Toyetic - Red_Tarsius
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyetic
======
0xcde4c3db
I recall this term being used for a gag in _Freakazoid!_ (which is labeled
"Steven Spielberg presents", although I don't know if he had any real
involvement that would be relevant to the provenance of the word), complete
with definition.

~~~
jherazob
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h6ab9nbByY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h6ab9nbByY)

------
wybiral
Does this extrapolate into the modern realms of appetic or videogametic?

------
ggg9990
i.e. Why the movies Cars 2 and Cars 3 exist.

------
Fnoord
Such a _Toy Story_

